# Popperrute



## freibadwirt

Hallo
da ich ja im Februar auf die Andamanen fliege hab ich beschlossen mir ne Popperrute zuzulegen. Welche benutzt ihr den so bzw. welche könnt ihr empfehlen . Danke schon mal im vorraus
Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BIG WHITE

*AW: Popperrute*

Frage: willst Du eine GT/Tuna Rute oder eine mit der man
auch kleine Popper werfen kann??

Die echten GT/Tuna Popperruten kommen ausschließlich aus Fernost, die besten und teuersten aus Japan.
Ich habe ein Paar, da ich eine UFM Ueda bestellt habe, will ich mich u.U. von einer trennen, falls Interesse PN.
Im einzeln sind es :

Ryobi E.G.Safari/Zenith Tuna/Saltiga GT/Valley Hill Kamaja Gt Sniper/Gamakatsu Luxxe PopShaft/Daiko Premier Bros
Zenaq Defi Muthos.

Vom Preisleistungsverhältnis würde ich die Zenith empfehlen,
falls Geld keine Rolle spielt entweder eine Fisherman oder
eine von Sevenseas wobei die Ruten dieser beiden Herrsteller z.T. eine sehr lange Lieferzeit haben und zwischen 600-1300 Euro kosten.
In Deutschland kannst Du inzwischen eine Shimano  heavy
Popper Rute kaufen, der Name fällt mir auf Anhieb nicht ein,
ist aber teuer und sauschwer, daher besser eine direkt
aus Japan holen.

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Popperrute*

Smith und Carpenter nicht zu vergessen...

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*

@ Big white
Such eigendlich ein Allround Teil wenns sowas gibt .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## BIG WHITE

*AW: Popperrute*

Einige Hersteller bieten 7 bis 7,5 Fuß Popperruten an, mit
denen Du zur Not auch jiggen könntest.
Überlege es Dir, ob Du u.U. diese Angelart öfter ausüben
möchtest oder nicht, leider muß man hier richtig viel Geld
fürs Toptackle investieren.
Ich sage immer: die Touren kosten Schw..geld, da soll es
doch nicht am Tackle scheitern"

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*

Hallo Bigwhite
meinte eigendlich die Rute sollte für kleine und große Popper zu gebrauchen sein . Eine Jiggingrute habe ich schon (Shimano)auch wenn das jiggen mir nicht so großen Spaß macht .
Gruß Andreas#h#h


----------



## BIG WHITE

*AW: Popperrute*

@Freibadwirt- für kleine Popper kannst Du "normale" Spinnrute
nehmen, nur wenn Du schon am Riff bist, würde ich es mir
doch überlegen, ob man die Zeit mit Kruppzeug vergeudet oder
doch lieber was gescheites zu fangen versucht.
Wo hast Du denn schon gejiggt??

Uns d.h.mir Sailfish und Dorschrobby hat es riesen Spaß gemacht, wir haben an einem Abend eine Sternstunde erlebt
auch wenn ich nicht alles rausgeholt habe, (dat verdammte 
Tackle!!!:c:c bis auf einen schwarzspitzen Riffhai und unzähligen bigeye Trevellys, dennoch es ist Abwechslung pur und wir kammen richtig ins Schwitzen, Biß auf Biß, daher verstehe ich es nicht, wieso Du das Jiggen  nicht magst.#c

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*

@ Bigwhite
Habs bis jetzt im Socrotra (Jemen) ,Thailand (Similans)und in Sulavesi getestet und eigendlich nie was gescheites damit gefangen .|kopfkrat . Wenst den ganzen Tag den Jig raufzerst und nichts fängst auser auser ein paar Bonitos dann kannst mich vielleicht verstehen . Vielleicht sollten wir mal telefonieren .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BIG WHITE

*AW: Popperrute*

:q:q :qMan sollte auch nicht überm BlueWater Jiggen!!:q:q:q

Ja, wir sollten mal telephonieren, bis Februar hast noch viel Zeit, übrigens für Februar bin ich erst in der Planungsphase.

Gruß

Big White


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> :q:q :qMan sollte auch nicht überm BlueWater Jiggen!!:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Big White


 
Hallo Big White

Haben nicht im Freiwasser gejiggt. Waren immer auf den Unterwasserbergen oder Riffkanten.War aber trotzdem nicht der brüller .
Gruß Andreas#h#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Popperrute*

@freibadwirt
Warum nimmst Du nicht deine 150er VHF zum Popper-Spinnen?
Die ist doch optigeil, der Blank steht bei mir auch schon, muß nur noch zusammenbauen. :m
Wenn ich das mal mit Kais schwerer Sportex zum Poppern vergleiche (konnte ich im Sep05 mal fein inspizieren, Thx! #6), dann macht die dickste VHF das doch auch mit links, und zum aktiven Spinnfischen, Reagieren und Anhaken mit VHF brauche ich ja wohl nichts sagen. :g

Die Fischgröße kann ja wohl auch kaum ein Problem sein, da gehen doch 30lbs Zug netto - sofern mad 1a gebaut hat :q. Meine Rollenhalter sind voll unterfüttert. Das die schnell ein Problem werden können, hab ich hier im Forumsbereich #6 ja schon gelernt.

Ich hätte ja gerne fürs Meer ne Daiwa Freams dran  , oder wenn richtig dicke kommt ne 8000er Ryobi/Spro mit viel Schnurfassung, aber fürs Süßwasser kommt eine Nr. kleiner Daiwa 400g dran und dann lacht man doch nur über alle großen Fischlis im noch anhebbaren Bereich! :m


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @freibadwirt
> Warum nimmst Du nicht deine 150er VHF zum Popper-Spinnen?
> Die ist doch optigeil, der Blank steht bei mir auch schon, muß nur noch zusammenbauen. :m :m


@ AngelDet
Hab meine VHF immer dabei  und hab auch schon einige schöne GT bis 15 kg damit gefangen:q:q:q . Ich such halt noch ne Popperrute für die richtig großen  nicht länger wie 2,60 . (VHF 3,10) .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Popperrute*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Ich such halt noch ne Popperrute für die richtig großen  nicht länger wie 2,60 . (VHF 3,10) .
> Gruß Andreas#h#h#h



Ich sach doch Smith...

SMITH -Tokara 60 for Giant Trevally 
Tokara 60 is a special rod developed to catch Trevally over 60kg weight.  Designed with water pressure in mind which is given to the cup at the time of hooking, this rod is  especially optimum for big-sized popper.  It has such a strong butt power that anglers who can fight by maintaining the rod angle 45° - 60° can catch big GT in a short amount of time due to incomparable self restorative force produced by the 3D cloth binding special manufacturing method. 

SMITH - Komodo Dragon
As the name indicates, this rod was developed based on our actual fishing in Komodo Island which is famous for Komodo Dragon. In our final tests, it caught 2 fish which are 162cm and 164cm in length, both weighing 60kg over.
In order to accomplish the purpose of “Catch and Release” even under rigorous conditions, a unique special graphite material is used which enhances elasticity.  The blanks are designed for shortening fighting time.

Und nun lass den grossen Worten mal Taten folgen und hoer auf hier rumzujammern das Du nicht das richtige Tackle hast :q:q:q

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*

@ Ansgar
es werden Taten folgen da kannst dir sicher sein#6.:m Hab in meinem Leben schon so viel Gschlamp gekauft |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat da wird man vorsichtig.
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Popperrute*

Hehehe - also bei meinen Empfehlungen ist "Gschlamp" zu entdecken, das wird ne Lebensaufgabe ... 

"Gschlamp" kaufen nur Mitchell Fanatiker, die meinen "sieht doch aus wie ne Tiagra", "Laeuft doch gut!" ... 

Und jetzt habe ich auch schon wieder genug gesagt, sonst werde ich hier noch gesperrt... :vik:

Und nun kauf endlich die Smith und fighte den alten 60kg Gt da raus... #:

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Hehehe - also bei meinen Empfehlungen ist "Gschlamp" zu entdecken, das wird ne Lebensaufgabe ...
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar


das glaub ich dir sofort Ansgar:m drum frag ich euch auch .Vielleicht hast du noch ne Schnurempfehlung fur meine Stella 10000 .;+
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Popperrute*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> das glaub ich dir sofort Ansgar:m drum frag ich euch auch .Vielleicht hast du noch ne Schnurempfehlung fur meine Stella 10000 .;+
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Habe ich in der Tat - gut dass Du fragst  - Daiwa PE 8 line. Guck mal bei Japantackle oder sonstigem Japan Versender. Schoen mit Colour code, schoen duenn, etc.

Gibt aber noch besseres Zeug (jedenfalls in der Theorie) - das Zeug dass ich bei BigWhite mal in der Hand hatte. Habe den Namen vergessen - aber er sicher nicht, da er damit so viele Abrisse hatte  Ist noch duenner und geschmeidiger als das Daiwa Braid, aber anscheinend nicht so abriebfest...

Und vielleicht gibt Dir BigWhite auch eh keinen Tip wenn Du das Zeug auf Deine pluennige Stella raufeiern willst ... (Hast ja Recht, BW, hast ja Recht - fuer den Preis ist das nicht verantwortbar)

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Popperrute*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> @ AngelDet
> Hab meine VHF immer dabei  und hab auch schon einige schöne GT bis 15 kg damit gefangen:q:q:q . Ich such halt noch ne Popperrute für die richtig großen  nicht länger wie 2,60 . (VHF 3,10) .
> Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


Jetzt sag bloß, die war damit (15kg) schon ausgelastet? |kopfkrat
Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht so recht vorstellen .. ist doch eher Warmlaufgröße. :g


----------



## Chris26071

*AW: Popperrute*

Hi Leute ich hab einen Freund in Malaysia der macht echt hammer Popping und Jigging Ruten fuer einen sehr guenstigen Preis. Er verwendet die besten Fuji Sic Ringe (Fuji hat billige und teure Ringe) und Fuji Rollenhalter usw. Er macht dir fast jedes Design und wenst willst kannst deinen Namen auch drauf haben. Ich Sag meinem Vater er soll ein paar Fotos machen und mir schicken dann kann Ich sie euch zeigen. Dieser Typ baut und testet sie selber, er hat viel von seinem Vater gelernt der ueber 30 Jahre lang geangelt hat. Die ruten Kosten ca 300,-. Letztens hat er mit seiner pe5 jigging Rute einen 30kg Manta Rochen rausgeholt. Ich hab ziemlich viele Ruten getestet aber so eine Rute mit so einem starken Backbone hab ich noch nie gesehen.  hab mir letztes monat 3 Ruten von ihm machen lassen. Ich poste mal die Fotos wenn ich sie habe.
Uebrigens er hat auch costom made Stella 15000 spulen wo 150 - 200m mehr geflochtene Schnur draufpast als original.

MFG Chris


----------



## Dorschrobby

*AW: Popperrute*

freibadwirt, Du kannst Dir aber auch durchaus eine Rute bei uns bauen lassen, habe mir eine von Weckesser gekauft, find es optimal. Zumal Du dann noch Grifflänge etc. verändern kannst.
Hab auch mal mit einer Naturköderrute von Shimano die Popper ans Riff gedroschen, ging auch, war nur etwas zu lang (2,85 m), im Drill nicht so dolle.


> auch wenn das jiggen mir nicht so großen Spaß macht


Wetten, das ändert sich, wenn Du den ersten guten Fisch fängs|supergrit


----------



## utzel

*AW: Popperrute*

Was haltet ihr denn von der Penn international Ocean Fighter oder von der Sportex Carat Strong 2,70 lang WG 100-400 g an einer Stella 10000 ?

Als Schnur habe ich mir die PowerPro oder Powerline vorgestellt, nur welche Stärke ;+, helft mir mal bitte.

utzel #h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Popperrute*

Hallo Utzel!

Die Carat Strong habe ich selber in einer Länge von 3m beim Poppern benutzt. Mit 2,70m triffst Du die richtige Wahl...

Stella 10000 ist selbstredende geeignet.

Schnurstärke ist immer so eine Sache, den Herstellerangaben kann man meistens nicht trauen, da muss man einiges testen. 20-25 Kg Tragkraft erscheinen mir notwendig aber auch ausreichend.


----------



## utzel

*AW: Popperrute*

Danke für die Antwort Kai.
Also lieber die Sportex wie die Penn ?
und ne 50 lb PowerPro sollte dann reichen |kopfkrat oder ?
In Gelb oder Grün ?


Ich hab gerade hier oben was von 80 lb PowerPro gelesen, was denn nun ?


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Popperrute*



Ansgar schrieb:


> "Gschlamp" kaufen nur Mitchell Fanatiker, die meinen "sieht doch aus wie ne Tiagra", "Laeuft doch gut!" ...



Was??? Ist diese Aussage jetzt praktisch endlich bewiesen und auch eingesehen? Ich erinnere mich da schwach an eine uralte Debatte von vor Jahren. :q

@ Freibadwirt: zur Popperrutenfrage, falls die noch aktuell ist? Alutechnos hat da eine rausgebracht - in 2,85m Länge, hier in Deutschesland erhältlich für etwas über einem Euro pro Zentimeter, sprich 289,00 €. Neulich in der Hand gehabt, die hebt auch böseste Waller, wenn grad kein Big Game gebucht ist.


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*

Danke Karsten
das mit der Popperrute ist immer noch aktuell#c konnte mich immer noch nicht entschieden . Bin demnächst mal in Singapor  werd mich da mal umschauen und dan entscheiden .

Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## utzel

*AW: Popperrute*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Große GT und Dogtooth? Dann gleich 80lbs und 150lbs Shockleader.
> Eher kleinere Fische wie zB Barsche, Bluefin-trevalley, Goldmakrelen usw dann reicht auch eine 50er bzw 60lbs Braid Hauptschnur. Aber auf jedenfalls Mono Shockleader, sonst macht es peng und der Popper ist samt Fisch weg.
> Wo soll es denn überhaupt hin gehen?


 
Wo hin steht noch nicht fest. Bin gerade dabei mir das Tackle zusammenzustellen. Die Stella ist heute eingetroffen. Ich hab auch noch ne 600m Spule 0,23er Powerline liegen, könnte ich die Schnur dazu verwenden ?
Fehlt dann noch die Rute ;+


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Popperrute*



utzel schrieb:


> Wo hin steht noch nicht fest. Bin gerade dabei mir das Tackle zusammenzustellen. Die Stella ist heute eingetroffen. Ich hab auch noch ne 600m Spule 0,23er Powerline liegen, könnte ich die Schnur dazu verwenden ?
> Fehlt dann noch die Rute ;+



Ich befürchte die Schnur ist zu schwach.


----------



## utzel

*AW: Popperrute*

o.k. Schnurfrage ist dann wohl geklärt :m.

Die Penn Rute hat noch keiner gefischt ?


----------



## Fleischpeitsche

*AW: Popperrute*

hatte die penn mit in ägypten,
ist mir aber am zweiten tag jemand draufgelatscht...#q
hatte zwar keinen fisch dran, aber große popper wirft die ohne probleme.
schöne biegung hat (bzw. hatte) die ocean fighter auch
(erprobt beim hänger).


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*



utzel schrieb:


> o.k. Schnurfrage ist dann wohl geklärt :m.
> 
> Die Penn Rute hat noch keiner gefischt ?


 
Hallo
welche Penn meint ihr denn ?
Die Power Pro hab ich mir auch schon überlegt hab nur angst das die Schnur die Rutenringe zersägt . #c
Gruß Andreas


----------



## utzel

*AW: Popperrute*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> welche Penn meint ihr denn ?
> Die Power Pro hab ich mir auch schon überlegt hab nur angst das die Schnur die Rutenringe zersägt . #c
> Gruß Andreas


 
Andreas die hier meine ich.


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*

Hallo
habe mir die Rute heute angeschaut . Zum poppern ist sie schon sehr weich und die teilung in der Mitte ist auch nicht so toll .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Popperrute*

Die Sportex Carat Strong ist auch mittelgeteilt, bei mir hat sie gleichwohl ihren Zweck erfüllt. Die ist auch hart genug.


----------



## utzel

*AW: Popperrute*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Keine gute Teilung für eine Popperrute, sollte besser genau über dem oberen Handgriff liegen. Jedenfalls ist das bei den bewährten Ruten so.
> Die Penn Ruten sind mir irgendwie immer zu weich für das angegebene WG.


 
Du hattest doch mal in einem anderen Thread die Shimano Aspire als brauchbare und in Deutschland erhältliche Popperrute bezeichnet.
Wie ist denn bei der Rute die Teilung und welches maximale Wurfgewicht würdest du ihr zutrauen ?
Die wäre dann auch noch in der engeren Wahl.


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Popperrute*

Moin utzel,

ich will hier nicht noch mehr Verwirrung stiften - aber ich hab noch nicht ganz kapiert, worum es Dir geht - also was willst Du genau fangen? Und was fuer Popper willst Du werfen?

Kommt ja am Ende aller Tage darauf an, dass der Kram zusammenpasst... Richtigerweise wurde hier ja schon auf die Unterschiede bezgl Schnur hingewiesen. Allerdings war der urspruengliche Thread von Freibadwirt - jetzt weiss ich nicht, ob Du es genauso auf riesige Doggies abgesehen hast oder nicht.

Falls Du kleineres Zeug fangen willst brauchst Du erstmal keine 10,000er Stella - macht auch keinen Spass, da viel zu schwer. Zum 2ten ist dann selbst ne 60IBS ueberdimensioniert und Du suchst vermutlich eher ne 30IBS Rute - und zwar problemlos eine von der Stange - z.B. Shimano. Wer z.B. auf Bluefin Trevally mit ner 10,000er Stella an ner PE 10 Rute und Schnur anrueckt, der hat sie nicht alle... 
Fuer die riesen GT's klar - da brauchst Du das. Das heisst aber auch riesige Popper den ganzen Tag rumschleudern... Und 80IBS Schnur wirft sich auch nicht gerade easy.... Da ist nach 2 Stunden fischen schnell mal Feierabend...
Ist die Frage ob einem diese Art des Fischens Spass bringt und ob es die Riesenfische am Reiseziel ueberhaupt gibt - und da guckst Du bezgl Ruten am besten dann auch nach Japan. 

Also, was ich sagen will ist, dass Du Dir ganz genau Gedanken machen solltest, was Du genau willst und was realistisch ist. 
Kann naemlich sein, dass Du dann rausfindest, dass ne 8000er und ne 30Ibs viel besser geeignet sind - und ist auch viel mehr Fun damit am Riff rumzumachen als mit so ner hammerschweren Keule... Meine 10,000er benutze ich dieser Tage ueberhaupt nicht mehr wenn ich auf was unter 30-40IBS unterwegs bin...

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Wenn ich irgendwo ne Beschreibung dessen was Du vorhast ueberlesen haben sollte bitte ich das Geschreibsel hier zu entschuldigen...


----------



## utzel

*AW: Popperrute*

Wie schon geschrieben, das Reiseziel steht noch nicht fest evt. Malediven.
Da ich die Stella schon habe solls auch ne passende Rute dazu sein und die sollte schon mit größeren GT's klarkommen.
Für das leichtere habe ich noch ne 5000er Taurus.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Popperrute*

@ Freibadwirt: gestern haben wir mal mehrere Ruten-/ Rollenkombos über den Drillsimulator gejagt, unter anderem auch die Alutechnos Popperrute. Grundgütiger, DAS war ein böser Stecken!! An der Rute hatten wir eine Accurate Twinspin zu hängen gehabt, die Kombo hat mit dem Tuna-Programm kurzen Prozess gemacht. :m

Hier ein "Drill"-Foto:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Popperrute*



Karstein schrieb:


> Hier ein "Drill"-Foto:


@Karstein
Kannste mal sagen was da auf dem Bild an Zugkraft anlag?

Ist dieser Drillsimulator zufällig nächtes Wochenende auf den Magdeburger Meeresangeltagen?


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Popperrute*

@  AngelDet: öhem. vor lauter Bremsgesirre hab ich nicht auf die Zugkraft geluschert, waren locker ü10kg - aber wir können dasselbe Programm in Magdeburg gerne nochmal laufen lassen, der Simulator wird dort aufgebaut sein zum Selbsttest (und die Popperrute plus die Twinspin sind auch im Gepäck). :m

Sehen wir uns vor Ort? Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Popperrute*



Karstein schrieb:


> @  AngelDet: öhem. vor lauter Bremsgesirre hab ich nicht auf die Zugkraft geluschert, waren locker ü10kg - aber wir können dasselbe Programm in Magdeburg gerne nochmal laufen lassen, der Simulator wird dort aufgebaut sein zum Selbsttest (und die Popperrute plus die Twinspin sind auch im Gepäck). :m
> 
> Sehen wir uns vor Ort? Würde mich freuen!


Ja, ich mich auch! 

Ich würde gerne mal ne VHF-150 mit wenigstens ungefähr vergleichbarer Rolle testen, sofern man das einfach so mit rein bekommt. Das interessiert mich ja auch mal was so geit  Hab zwar selber echte 10kg schon mit Gießkannen rangiert, dynamisch ist ja noch wieder was ganz anderes.

Mit der dargestellten Zugkraft würde ich auch auf ü10kg tippen, wegen der schon nicht mehr entspannten Körperhaltung! :q


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Popperrute*

Moin,

@ utzel - okay, fuer die groesseren wuerde ich dann nach Japan schauen. Smith, Carpenter, usw. Mein Kumpel Ken hat sich gerade ne neue PE8 in Malaysia geholt - war ne neue Firma, habe den Namen vergessen, frage ihn aber mal. War nicht ganz so teuer wie die anderen usual suspects...
Ansonsten wird die Shimano Ocea GT auch immer empfohlen.


@ Angel Det: ist das mit der Bremskraft der neueste Gig? 

Keine Ahnung ob da mehr als 10kg drauf sind oder nicht und ob man das an der Koerperhaltung sehen kann - kommt ja auch darauf an wie der Fisch/Simulator in dem Augenblick zieht. Koennten auch 20kg drauf sein - wenn der Fisch gerade nur still steht...

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass der Durchschnittsangler extreme Schwierigkeiten haben wird "locker ueber 10kg" Bremskraft ueber einen laengeren Zeitraum auszuhalten. Insbesondere dann wenn der ganze Kampf auf einem schwankenden 5m Boot stattfindet und nicht am Simulator... Dann ist man naemlich bei z.B. 15kg Bremse sehr schnell aussenboards... :q

Ausserdem ist die Frage an der Stelle auch immer ob das not tut. Es gibt unterschiedliche Ansaetze im Drill - z.B. bei den kiwis heisst es immer Bremse auf - die drillen Giga Kingies mit 2 kg auf der Bremse. Philosophie: Je weniger ich zerre um so weniger zerrt der Fisch. Andere Leute haemmern die Bremse zu bis zum Anschlag so nach dem Motto "den halte ich"... :q

Und einen dicht an der Oberflaeche gehakten Tuna kann ich laufen lassen - klar, bei einem am Riff gehakten muss ich evtl mehr dagegen halten (haengt natuerlich auch davon ab wohin er zieht). Gerade GT's haemmern gerne mitten ins Riff und um Steine rum, das ist natuerlich ein anderer Schnack, da muss man evtl kurzzeitig mal die Bremse ganz weit zumachen ...

Aber manchmal scheint mir die Angelgeraete Industrie hat mit diesen ganzen Bremskraft Angaben ihr neuestes Spielzeug gefunden. Was nuetzt ne Rolle mit 30kg Bremskraft die keine Sau aushalten kann oder bei der bei 20kg der Rollenfuss splittert? :q:q

Aber mach mal selber den Test bei dem naechsten Event- ich glaube Du wirst Dich wundern was 15kg auf der Bremse wirklich heisst (dazu noch ne schwankende Nussschale und abrupte Stops und Starts vom Fisch ...) - ich habe mich jedenfalls ordentlich gewundert. Bin aber auch nicht so der Popperfanatiker - irgendwann geht einem das vermutlich in Fleisch und Blut ueber oder man bindet sich und sein Angelgeraet an der Reeling an... :q

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Die Koerperhaltung ist uebrigends noch ziemlich entspannt. Unentspannt was die Koerperhaltung von meinem Kumpel Ken als ihn der 30kg Wahoo dank der 15kg auf der Bremse auf dem Allerwertesten durch das ganze Boot gezogen hat.... )


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Popperrute*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Andere Leute haemmern die Bremse zu bis zum Anschlag so nach dem Motto "den halte ich"... :q


Darum gehts mir eigentlich - ganz theoretisch. Was kann man gegenhalten und ausüben.

Die Bootsangelpraxis in real ist noch wieder was ganz anderes, will und wollte ich auch nicht unreflektiert übertragen. 
Mir geht es nur um die Haltefähigkeit in Extremsituationen, was man wiederum nicht tut, wenn es nicht not tut.

Und mein schweres Stationärzeugs findet (bisher) keine realen Sparringspartner, was liegt da näher als ein Simulator ... :m


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Popperrute*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und mein schweres Stationärzeugs findet (bisher) keine realen Sparringspartner, was liegt da näher als ein Simulator ... :m



Bring ma mit. :m


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Popperrute*



Karstein schrieb:


> Bring ma mit. :m



Ja  sach ich auch... :q:q

Karsten kannst Du bitte dafuer sorgen, dass die Bremse auf "locker ueber 10kg" (so 15 oder so) eingestellt ist und bleibt? :q:q Der gute Angeldet soll ja denn auch man auf seine Kosten kommen... :q:q


Alternativ - z.B. wenn die Schlange am Simulator zu lang ist folgendes altbewaehrtes Hausrezept: 20'000er Groesse mit 80IBS braid, Bimini Twist in die Schnur, ueber die Anhaengerkupplung am PKW, Freund/in reinsetzen lassen und genau 200m so schnell wie moeglich fahren. Dann noch mal 100m, Dann Leerlauf rein und Auto zurueckpumpen 
Die ganze Zeit sichergehen, dass "locker ueber 10kg" auf der Bremse  Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert aber ich denke denn hast Du nen ganz guten Sparringspartner...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Mahi-Mahi

*AW: Popperrute*

Hallo Angeldet ( Moin Moin Ansgar ) du solltest schon mal ein bisschen die Hanteln schwingen denn was dich da erwartet zieht dir die Schuhe aus.Ich hab mir 2 mal Yellowfin Stufe 3 gegeben und bin zwei mal fast über Bord gegangen ( Sinnbildlich ) so realistisch ´´kämpft´´das Teil.Ich sag nur,Tight Lines !!

                                   Grüsse                  Jan|wavey:


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Popperrute*

Zur Bremskraft der Rolle:
Je mehr, je besser. Ich suche immer noch 'ne Rolle für alle Fälle.
Da man auf Flugreisen mit dem Gepäck schnell das Maximalgewicht erreicht,
kann man nicht 10 verschiedene Rollen mitnehmen. Deshalb habe ich interessiert
die Entwicklung der AVET HX 5/2 mitverfolgt. Das H stammt ürsprünglich von Hoo
für Wahoo. Die Rolle wurde auf Nachfrage von vielen US- Fischern entwickelt, die
'ne Jigrolle haben wollten, die 150 kg Tune auszubremsen vermag.
Mich hat die Rolle interessiert, weil man damit angeblich auch gut Popper werfen kann.
Die Rolle hat eine maximale Bremskraft von 24 lbs. Viel zu wenig, um die erste
Flucht von einem YF-Tuna mit mehr als 100 kg zu stoppen. Falls ein kleiner Blue Marlin
deinen Popper erwischt, heißt das Run and out. Wer solche Fische verliert, weil er
10 kg nicht halten kann, sollte lieber nach Norge fahren.
Man kann sich jedoch auch anders behelfen, in dem man sich 'ne Gurtung zulegt,
um sein ganzes Körpergewicht einsetzen zu können, die Avet hat entsprechende Ösen.
Ich habe auch schon von the rocks geangelt, in dem ich Felsnägel eingeschlagen habe
und die zum poppern verwendete Bootsrute nach dem Biss raufgesteckt habe. Nur leider
hat die zu geringe Bremskraft der Rolle wieder einmal alles versaut.
Im schwankenden Boot brauchst du freilich keine harte Bremse, weil der Marlin dein
Boot locker mit auf seine Reise nimmt bevor die Bremse richtig kommt.
In den Staaten gibt es Typen, die den Marlinen mit 20 lbs Schnur vom Kajak aus
nachstellen. Siehe Bluewaterjon ! Don't try this at home ! 
Ich habe schon Asiaten gesehen, die sich mit ihren Shimanos um die Bootsreeling
gewickelt haben, um ihre Fische nicht zu verlieren. Echte Kämpfer eben.
Die wissen schon, warum 'se nicht mit 10 kg-Bremse arbeiten.#h


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*

Hallo
ihr alle . Da ich gerade in Singapore verweile hab ich mir gerade ne Popper und Jiggingrute von Smith  zugelegt und auserdem noch sinnlos mit tackle zugeschuettet .Auserdem noch ne Daiwa Doogfite der Verkauefer meinte die waere noetig .#c#c#c . Fliege jetzt gleich nach Christmass Island wo ich ab morgen verweilen werde um die Teile plus VHS 150 zu testen
Gruss Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Popperrute*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Fliege jetzt gleich nach Christmass Island wo ich ab morgen verweilen werde um die Teile plus VHS 150 zu testen


Meinst du die VH*F*150? Hört sich an, als wenn Du wild entschlossen bist die Grenzen auszuloten ... 

@all
So ein bischen "Gegengewicht" muß man als Angler ja schon auf die Beine bringen, wenn man nicht umgeworfen werden will  Bewegliche Masse klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Popperrute*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> ihr alle . Da ich gerade in Singapore verweile hab ich mir gerade ne Popper und Jiggingrute von Smith  zugelegt und auserdem noch sinnlos mit tackle zugeschuettet .Auserdem noch ne Daiwa Doogfite der Verkauefer meinte die waere noetig .#c#c#c . Fliege jetzt gleich nach Christmass Island wo ich ab morgen verweilen werde um die Teile plus VHS 150 zu testen
> Gruss Andreas#h#h#h



Wer will denn sowas wissen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat #d#d#d

Aber ich werde mich bitter rächen, im Dezember bin ich wieder auf den Malediven und Du sitzt dann im kalten Bayern! :vik::vik::vik:

Spaß bei Seite: Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg, würde mich über eine Bericht nebst schönen Bildchen sehr freuen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Popperrute*



Karstein schrieb:


> Bring ma mit. :m


Schon mal schwer ein dickes Danke! #6 #6 #6
Das war die beste Anregung und das beste was ich tun konnte, mit meinem langen blauen Erlkörnig. 
Das Verbesserungspotential (mehr besser positionierte Ringe) war offensichtlich, dicken Dank auch Oliver und seinem kritischen Mitgucker (dessen Board-ID ich nicht weiß).

In 2min:54sec so einen Fisch niederkämpfen zu tun, ist aber echt Hammer! :q :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Popperrute*



Mahi-Mahi schrieb:


> Hallo Angeldet ( Moin Moin Ansgar ) du solltest schon mal ein bisschen die Hanteln schwingen denn was dich da erwartet zieht dir die Schuhe aus.Ich hab mir 2 mal Yellowfin Stufe 3 gegeben und bin zwei mal fast über Bord gegangen ( Sinnbildlich ) so realistisch ´´kämpft´´das Teil.Ich sag nur,Tight Lines !!


Dazu hat die Zeit nicht mehr gereicht, Stufe 1 hat auch gereicht um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen - mit "richtigem" Gerät. So als Multirollen-Analphabet ist das auch erstmal etwas ungewohnt, da kommt man mit ein bischen Übung auf ganz andere Kraftwerte, sieht man ja. Die KG-Anzeige fehlt aber leider.
Die simulierten Rucke sind aber von mehr als Wassereimer-Rums, das ist gewaltig, vor allem daß die recht kleine Maschine das so wegsteckt! #6 Und die Realistik wird von allen Nutzern bestätigt, das ist auch doll! #6

Jetzt weiß ich übrigens auch so richtig vom Gefühl her, wieso ein großer Wels KEIN Biggame Fisch ist. :g


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Popperrute*

@ Angeldet: war ja leider niemand zum Schweisstropfenabtupfen vor Ort, aber Du sahst schon recht gefordert aus. 

Olivers Kumpel heißt Daniel - der ist hier im Board aber meines Wissens net angemeldet.

Habt ihr die Ring-Positionen an Deiner Mad´s schon markiert? Zwei mehr sollten es wirklich sein. 

@ Jan: schade, dass Du nicht mit dabei warst - Nick und Oli haben übrigens beste Drill-Competition im Vergleich "Avet vs. Accurate geboten!" :m (kommst zur Berliner Messe am Wochenende rum?)


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Popperrute*

Aha, danke, die Namen Nick und Daniel hatte ich nicht mitbekommen. Daniel meinte aber schon er wäre "on-board". Die beiden sind dann wohl "Stille Boardies" #h



> Habt ihr die Ring-Positionen an Deiner Mad´s schon markiert? Zwei mehr sollten es wirklich sein.


Noch nicht genau, aber 2 mehr aufgebaut als 8+1 auf 3m und lieber nicht über max. 30cm auseinander sollte schon erheblich besser aussehen. Das wird dank "Schnellwechselringen" schnell gefixt. :m 
Mit einer typischen Spinnrutenberingung mit einem Ring auf dem (gar noch langen) HT kann man bei schwereren Drills eigentlich nichts mehr ausrichten bzw. bestehen, das ist für mich eine wesentliche Erkenntnis aus dem Belastungstest! #6



> Nick und Oli haben übrigens beste Drill-Competition im Vergleich "Avet vs. Accurate geboten!"


Das sah aber eigentlich noch mehr nach Schweisstropfenabtupfen aus! 
Fand ich schon sehr interessant, lernt man eine Menge bei durch zugucken, und evtl. kann ich das dann irgendwann mal auch. 
Mit den stehenden Multis komme ich mangels Übung überhaupt nicht klar. |rolleyes


----------



## Biggamekumpel

*AW: Popperrute*

Tight Lines Ihr Lieben,
vielen Dank für Euren zahlreichen Besuch in Magdeburg und die vielen netten Gespräche am Accurate Stand.
Mich begeistert immer wieder die Reaktionen der Leute auf die absolut ruckfreie Bremskraft der Rollen. Und Ihr hab ja gesehen die sind nicht kleinzukriegen.
Nicht umsonst sagen die Ami`s "Fish hard or go home".
Ich hoffe ich sehe Euch in Berlin.

See Ya
der Biggamekumpel#h


----------



## Dorschrobby

*AW: Popperrute*

Zitat :
Auserdem noch ne Daiwa Doogfite der Verkauefer meinte die waere noetig . . Fliege jetzt gleich nach Christmass Island wo ich ab morgen verweilen werde um die Teile plus VHS 150 zu testen


freibadwirt, die Daiwa brauchst Du doch bestimmt nicht, ich kauf sie dir ab......
Hoffe, Du hast einen schönen Urlaub.

Mal kurz eine Bemerkung zur Bremskraft, rechnet euch mal aus, was ihr in der Hand halten müßt, bei einem Zug von 10 Kg bei einer Rute von 2,85 länge, mit einem 45 cm Handteil.!!     

utzel, ich hatte die Penn, beim ersten Versuch einen schweren Popper raus zu dreschen, war es das. Ich weis nicht, ob die Rute einen Macken beim Transport mitbekommen hat, finde sie aber für die Fischerei einfach etwas zu leicht.

Konnte jetzt in Magdeburg das Popperrütchen auch mal testen, muß sagen, feines teilchen. Hab zwar was die Länge angeht leichte Bedenken, aber dadurch sollte man mit der Rute sehr gut werfen können. Bei einer etwas härteren Bremseinstellung hebt es einen fast an, die Rute hat es wunderbar abgefedert.
Werde es mir mal überlegen, ob ich mir da ein Weihnachtsgeschenk mache...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Popperrute*



Dorschrobby schrieb:


> Mal kurz eine Bemerkung zur Bremskraft, rechnet euch mal aus, was ihr in der Hand halten müßt, bei einem Zug von 10 Kg bei einer Rute von 2,85 länge, mit einem 45 cm Handteil.!!


Zum Glück ist dem real-effektiv aber nicht so, weil die (langen) Ruten sich wegbiegen. Die weichen Teile verschwinden praktisch innerhalb der Kraftübertragung, mit zunehmender Zugkraft, weil sie nur eine bestimmte kleine Kraft übertragen können.
Man hat dann einen Druckpunkt mehr in der Mitte oder gar nur auf einem Viertel bei Volllast. Insofern werden die langen Ruten (2,85m, 3,00m) bei sehr viel Druck entsprechend "gekürzt" - wenn der Blank dafür passend gut designed ist. Dann haste vlt. auch nur noch eine schwer tragende 1m oder 1,50m Stange in der Hand, der "Vorderrest" gehört dann zur Schnur. Schlimmer ist ja, das genau das im Boot (oder sonstwo) sehr im Wege sein kann. HT vorne gefaßt sind ja auch eher 60 oder 70cm als Gegenhebel, dann ist die resultierende Hebelübersetzung noch tragbar.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Popperrute*

@ AngelDet: das war nicht schlecht beschrieben! #6

Hatte ja bei solch langen ü220cm langen Ruten - von Norwegen her - arge Bedenken gehabt. Nun hatte ich vor Kurzem selbst mal solche "Überlängen" am Drillsimulator am Wickel plus habe ich ich mich neben eure eigenen Drillsimulatorspielchen platziert und genau auf die Arbeit der Ruten geschaut. Wie Du beschreibst, man hält nicht den ganzen Stecken im Drill auf Power, sondern wirklich nur das untere Drittel. War zumindest für mich als Nicht-Biggamer überzeugend, und ich werde mal die bislang wirklich trocken gehaltenen Uptide-Ruten eines eigenen Feldtestes unterziehen. 

Wichtig fand ich trotzdem, dass die Rolle bei solch einer Rute keine Paroli bietet, da muss das Uhrwerk der Rolle einwandfrei und bremsstark arbeiten.

Greetz

Karsten

PS: Länge *läuft* (bei Segelyachten) bzw. *wirft* bei Ruten, das ist nun mal bewiesen - siehe die Brandungsstecken. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine möglichst lange Rute einen recht schweren Popper wesentlich besser rausdrischt - Oliver hat vor zwei Wochen mit 2,85m Popperrute das Ganze glatt überschätzt beim Trockenwurf und das gegenüberliegende Hausdach sauberst lautstark getroffen. :m


----------



## Dorschrobby

*AW: Popperrute*

AngelDet, klar mußt Du etwas an länge abziehen, aber nicht die Hälfte.

Mach doch mal einen praxis Test, nehme einen 10 Liter Eimer voll mit Wasser, und heb den mit einer Rute von 2,85 m an.
Ansgars Vorschlag mit dem Auto hat auch was...:q

karsten, Du kennst doch den Eisele Pilker, der hat doch 10 Kg, versuche den mal hoch zu heben, mit deiner Uptide.
Glaub mir, ich hab mit genau so einer Rute letztes Jahr den Hundszahnthun gefangen, mit einer Bremseinstellung von rund 5 Kg (mit Waage eingestellt). Glaub mir, als der Abzog wie ein Irrer, hat ich Mühe die Rute zu halten.

Die Japse machen ja auch so Tests.
Die hängen an längere Ruten keine hohen Gewichte.
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...=1183&osCsid=7e25c64ccc266c92510a44e9512d25c7
da wurde mit 6 Kg gearbeitet.

bei dieser Rute mit 2,40 hängen die dann auch 10 Kg ran.
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...=4284&osCsid=81b6c89b6c8ba6ecebebb1a6df51c5d1

Karsten, und frag mal Sailfisch(Kai), der hatte anfangs eine 3 m Rute zum poppern, und ist auch auf eine mit 2,70 m umgestiegen.

Nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich die Alutecnos gekauft, wenn ich Sie hätte gleich mitnehmen können. 
Klar ist ja, wie Du bemerkt hast, das die Rute weite würfe ermöglicht, und ich trau mir schon zu, einen großen GT auch mit der Rutenlänge zu halten:q


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*



Karstein schrieb:


> @ Freibadwirt: gestern haben wir mal mehrere Ruten-/ Rollenkombos über den Drillsimulator gejagt, unter anderem auch die Alutechnos Popperrute. Grundgütiger, DAS war ein böser Stecken!! An der Rute hatten wir eine Accurate Twinspin zu hängen gehabt, die Kombo hat mit dem Tuna-Programm kurzen Prozess gemacht. :m
> 
> Hier ein "Drill"-Foto:


 
Hallo
was wiegt den die Rute ?
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Biggamekumpel

*AW: Popperrute*

Hi Andreas, 
das Baby wiegt nur 470 gramm. 

lg

Oli


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Popperrute*



Dorschrobby schrieb:


> karsten, Du kennst doch den Eisele Pilker, der hat doch 10 Kg, versuche den mal hoch zu heben, mit deiner Uptide.
> Glaub mir, ich hab mit genau so einer Rute letztes Jahr den Hundszahnthun gefangen, mit einer Bremseinstellung von rund 5 Kg (mit Waage eingestellt). Glaub mir, als der Abzog wie ein Irrer, hat ich Mühe die Rute zu halten.



@ Dorschrobby: jau, der dicke Pilk schwankt ja je nach Messe zwischen 10 und x Kilo, je nach Befüllung! 

Die einzige Rute, die so ein Gewicht bislang im Trockenheben stemmen konnte, war eine ABU Commodore Boat 50lbs (ich hab unsere Penn Tuna Sticks für sowas NICHT rausgerückt  ).

Aber deswegen bin ich seit drei Jahren ja Kurzstecken-Fetischist und habe für das schwerere Angeln nur noch Ruten zwischen 1,65 und 1,80m Länge - als neueste Errungenschaft die Shimano Tiagra Stand up 12lbs für das GuFi-Angeln auf Heilbutt. 

Allerdings heißt die Überschrift ja "Popperrute", und mit einer Stand Up dürften die Würfe recht kurz ausfallen. Habe die Alutechnos ja selbst am Simulator biegen dürfen, das ist ein ganz übelgiftiger Stecken! |uhoh:

Allerdings kam ich noch nicht in den Genuss, einen ganzen Tag wahrhaft witzig ausschauende Köder (ich denke da nur z.B. an den Popper im Skelett-Design von Oli) einen ganzen Tag lang an solch einem Prügel - gepaart mit einer ebenso bösen Stationären - und in bunten Shorts gekleidet gen Riff zu schleudern.

Aber die Berliner Big Game Fraktion versteht es, nette Reviere preislich schmackhaft zu machen, in denen wir auch das lernen werden. Wir arbeiten dran. :g


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Popperrute*

Also ich nehme mal eine Aspire 285xxh mit 80-200 g.
(von Jelle geliehen) und eine Sportex Magnus
CF BT 1805, 6 ft. 50 lbs mit.
Die Wahrheit wird irgendwo in der Mitte liegen.

Da bin ich mir sicher.

Gernot #h


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Popperrute*

Super Gernot 
dann kanns ja bald losgehen#6 . Die Aspire hatte ich  mal in der Hand toller Stecken aber sehr schwer . 
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Popperrute*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Super Gernot
> dann kanns ja bald losgehen#6 . Die Aspire hatte ich  mal in der Hand toller Stecken aber sehr schwer .
> Gruß Andreas#h#h#h



 Geht Klar Andreas!
  Andamanen wird mal was Neues. Bin mal gespannt.

  Gernot#h


----------

